# Oregon Chain or Stihl Chain



## Husqavarna Guy (Dec 6, 2011)

Just wondering which chain you guys prefer I have been running the Oregon chain on my 345 and 555 but it seems like everyone likes the stihl chain to. Will the Stihl RSC chain work on my 555? Are there any advantages to the stihl chain vs oregon, is it any better?


----------



## MEATSAW (Dec 6, 2011)

Use the search. This has been discussed ad nauseum. There was a thread discussing this about 3 or 4 days ago. Here is the thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/186439.htm


----------



## o8f150 (Dec 6, 2011)

if i had that choice i would go with the stihl chain, it holds up better


----------



## outdoortype (Dec 6, 2011)

*What's the price difference in your area?*

I assume your using 3/8" pitch chain on your 555. My comparisons of 3/8 RSC vs Oregon LGX. They both cut extremely fast. Stihl seems to say sharp longer-not by much though. This translates into less sharpening and longer chain life. However, Oregon is much easier to sharpen, is easier to purchase on line, and the specs are readily available at Oregon's website. I've used both for dead hardwoods and seems like I still have to file them them often enough.


----------



## indiansprings (Dec 7, 2011)

As stated in many other of these comparison threads I prefer the Stihl chain, to me prolly has a higher rockwell hardness, thicker chrome and as a result holds an edge longer, as stated by the other poster, it results in less filings and we get longer chain life. I have to spend 1700-2000.00 a year on chain and want all the life I can get. Oregon is a good chain, I think it runs a little smoother, it seems softer, I feel like I can get the oregon a little sharper, but don't feel like it holds an edge like the Stihl. You can run the Stihl chain on your 555 just fine, when I owned my 346 I ran Stihl chain on it all the time.
If your a casual woodcutter, don't discount the Woodland Pro sold by Baileys, I prolly like it better than the Oregon for the money, Baileys has a excellent cross reference chart. For the money it is a great value, made by Carlton in the US. 
Main thing is to get rid of any of the safety "anti-kick back" chain. Try you some Stihl RSC full chisel, or RMC semi chisel if your cutting in dirty conditions, the Oregon lpx is also a good chain, the woodland pro full chisel has given excellent results as well. Enjoy the 555, be safe.


----------



## sawfun9 (Dec 7, 2011)

For Stihl chain I like RSC for clean wood, for dirty wood RMC. With Oregon I go with LGX and for skip JGX. I don't like the bumpers on LPX or the .325 BPX. The Woodland Pro is good chain as well.


----------



## jeeptj19992001 (Dec 7, 2011)

it all depends on what i can afford, and stihl i can not afford....woodland rocks


----------



## sunfish (Dec 7, 2011)

I run Oregon, Stihl and Woodland. All three make good chain. The wood doesn't seem to notice either...


----------



## Log Hogger (Dec 7, 2011)

All the major brands are good. Stihl chain seems to hold an edge the best, but it's expensive and it holds up to filing better too, so you spend more on files. If I were going to run Stihl chain I would just buy enough loops so that I could swap them out in the field and bench grind them later. 

My personal preference is Oregon chain because it seems smoother to me, so I can cut longer without setting off my carpal tunnel. It's also much easier to file with Husqvarna's roller guides. 

If you're not sure which to try, I'd just buy a loop of each and try them out. Bailey's sells all the good brands so you can get them all in one order.


----------



## Somesawguy (Dec 7, 2011)

If you hand file, I would go with the Stihl chains since they seem to hold up very well. If you grind, then it probably won't matter that much, and you might as well go with whatever is cheaper. Most chains that I've had ground, don't last through too many heavy handed grinding sessions. :msp_sad:


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 7, 2011)

I like the Stihl chain a little better myself. Oregon seems easier to file, but I like the hardness of the Stihl chain I guess. Havent really used either of it enough to really know the real differences, but thats my 1st impressions I guess......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2011)

Im gonna have to go with the Stihl chain. The metal on the teeth is alot harder and will hold a good sharpening longer. I use Oregon chains for cutting stumps, its alot cheaper than the Stihl.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Dec 7, 2011)

You know, I don't doubt the Stihl chain is all that and a bag of chips. It's what I use 80 percent of the time. But I've cut with a lot of Oregon over the years, and I got a big batch of 16 inch loops of Woodland Pro awhile back. I use the 16 inch on my 026, which I use really, really often. It wears Stihl a lot, too. I honestly notice so little difference in performance/edge longevity/sharpening ease that what little differences I THINK I see I write off to all these comments influencing me that Stihl chain is the best.

In other words, I cut with what I have. All three mentioned here cut really, really well. I'm no casual cutter, though I don't put in the time day in and day out that some of the loggers and commercial firewood cutters on this forum do. I guess my point is that the advantages/disadvantages of one chain brand over another are small.


----------



## ancy (Dec 7, 2011)

If you don't use the hell out of your saws you'll never know the difference, if you do you should know already!


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 7, 2011)

One of the stihl dealers close to home sold oregon as most people wouldn't buy the stihl since it cost double the oregon then. I've used mainly oregon for 10 years with some years using 100-150 gallons of saw gas. I want to get some more carlton to try and see if it's a happy medium with price. The lasting difference isn't enough for me to notice. I touch up a chain every other tank usually so both get it at the same time.


----------



## johnfawn2000 (Dec 8, 2011)

maclaren said:


> i like the stihl chain a little better myself. Oregon seems easier to file, but i like the hardness of the stihl chain i guess. Havent really used either of it enough to really know the real differences, but thats my 1st impressions i guess......


maclaren,guess what i 4got 2 call you, million pardons,excuse time,i have the cruds from work not feel n very well


----------

